# Old Ariens Leaking Gas



## subdivisions (Jan 1, 2014)

I know there is a plethora of guides etc here, i will admit i am not mechanically savvy (technological yes, not mechanical).. so i have come here for some quick assistance.

I have an Ariens 3.5HP Snowblower, its WAY old, but the little guy has been a family champ for **** hear 40 years. My dad has rebuilt the carb many times, and had done it last a year ago, but i have a problem again when i go to use it for the first time this season.

It had no gas, i got fresh gas and put in about 1/2 a tank. Hooked up the electric start, and she cranks but doesn't kick over.

Now I noticed there is a lot of gas Leaking from the box where the choke dial is (a pretty steady drip), so something is either backed up or not right.

Now keep in mind the only way she would run was if i kept her on 3/4 choke.. If i turned it off it would die. I did last year get a tacumseh carb rebuilt kit, but the thing probably needs a whole new carb, i dunno.

Being I'm off tomorrow i figured i would look at it if someone can point me at what i should do or look for.

Thanks.


----------



## subdivisions (Jan 1, 2014)

Im gonna post a pic of it in a sec, just so you all can see.


----------



## subdivisions (Jan 1, 2014)

This is the snowblower, red arrow pointing to where its leaking from, as well as pics from under the choke box.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Take the metal box off the carb, relatively easy. Take note where things go.

Watch as it leaks. It will be hard to tell but if it is leaking from the carb opening your float is stuck and needs to be clean/replaced/or sometimes it is just stuck and you can un stick it.

Or the elbow connecting the fuel line to the carb may have a crack or the fuel line may have a crack.
Remove the nut in the center of the carb and remove the fuel bowl.

You will see a float hanging down. Lightly push it up. If the gas starts and stops as you move the float up and down it is fine. If still leaking if held in the up position look to see where it is coming from.


----------



## subdivisions (Jan 1, 2014)

Sounds like a plan, will do tomorrow in the sunlight, will report back what i find.. Thanks for the info dude.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

From those pics, that elbow looks a little moist. It could be the flash though.

Another tip to narrow the source down, wad up a piece of paper towel, and gently wedge it under the elbow. I would also wipe off the deck under the carb, and lay a paper towel down under it. A magnet might help hold it in place. 

It's not going to diagnose the problem, but it will help you narrow your search down. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

It appears to be a series one carb. If so, this link should be of help.

Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Tecumseh Series 1 Carb 632107


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd bet the float just stuck. You may just have to drop the bowl and free it up. Piece of cake. If things go wrong, we'll help you straighten it up.


----------



## subdivisions (Jan 1, 2014)

Excellent News guys, first off thanks for the insight..

Most of the gas leaked out overnight, so here is what i did..

I took the choke knob off (**** thing was tight), and the 3 scores to remove that metal cover..

I fiddled with the screw underneath (i guess its some height adjustment thingy for the float or something?) Plugged the electric in and BLAMMO, she started up! Ran Strong too.. From what i can tell i believe she ran with NO Choke, which is great, so things are working as they are suppose too.. The choke seems very finicky, but i let her run for about 10 mins..

It was bouncing at high idle, so i messed wit that screw underneath until it was smooth at high idle and now she's good and i should be prepared for the coming winter storms.

After the season, in the spiring, maybe we will see about a carb rebuild or replacement if its needed, but as of now i am VERY VERY happy, and i thank each and every one of you.

On a note, during my initial run, there was zero leaks, but after i shut it down, it wouldn't turn over again and it started to leak again, from looked like around that bowl cover? After tinkering with it some more it tuned over again and ran and zero leaks.. It definatley looks to me like the flat is/was getting stuck, so after the season we will fix that.

Thanks!


----------



## subdivisions (Jan 1, 2014)

Out of sheer curiosity, anyone have a fair guess as to what Year Ariens this is? I have to find a model #, but its a 3.5HP, I'm guessing 1960's...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

subdivisions said:


> Out of sheer curiosity, anyone have a fair guess as to what Year Ariens this is? I have to find a model #, but its a 3.5HP, I'm guessing 1960's...


I would guess 1977 - 1979.

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

It looks like 1977 was the first year for that style and I know the bigger ones switched from white to black paint in 1980.


----------



## subdivisions (Jan 1, 2014)

Yea looks like your right.. 3.5HP prob 1977/78.. Have to tell my dad.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The screw on the bottom of the bowl has nothing to do with the float adjustment, it is the high speed jet and is adjusted for best performance with the engine running at top speed. Tecumseh part number 631021B is a new needle, seat and bowl gasket kit. You should at least put in a shutoff valve in the gas line for safety. A half gallon of gas on the floor could\would be dangerous.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

No, its not a height adjustment thingy for the float..its an adjustment screw for the carb, to adjust the fuel mixture..that screw does not directly affect the float.
but by messing around with it, you found a good setting! 

yes, sounds like your leaking is caused by a stuck float..
I had the same problem on my 1971 Ariens, fixed it with seafoam! you can read about it here:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page11.html#question4

(although I did later have to take the carb apart and clean it properly, just due to rough-running..but not due to the stuck float)

Here is a good video on carb adjusting:





Your snowblower is a late 1970's Ariens 932000 series.
most likely 1977, 1978 or 1979 model year.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page8.html

If you can find and post model and serial numbers from a tag at the rear of the machine, and model and serial numbers from the data tag on the side of the engine, we can work out your exact model and year..

Scot


----------

